# Our Newest Girl!!!



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is our newest girl SDK BOH Ginger Rogers. I am totally in love with this girl :lovey: ! Thank you soooo much SDK! 
These pictures do not do her justice.


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

aww she is pretty cong how old is she....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Shes an amazing girl! Your gonna love her! Ive seen her mom milked out.....SOOOOOO AWESOME lol.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that's a pretty snazzy new collar.. lol i'm glad you like her.. she'll be missed, but there was really no way i could have kept her andlet her have what she deserves..bird went to her new pad too.. but she's being boarded therefor goat services


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad she has an awesome new home. I love her coloring and those blue eyes just POP 

congrats on your new addition


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Stacey. So happy that she is in a loving happy home. Congratulations.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love her!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty doe....  :thumb:


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Everybody!

SDK~I let my younger brother and sister pick out the collars for the goats. So they said since her eyes are so bright blue she should have a insanely bright collar to match. LoL

carmen escamilla~She is almost six months.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like she got a wonderful home


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

wow those eyes sure pop out with that color coat.. cant wait to see her kids..


----------

